
6 Reasons Not to Build a Team Before Building a MVP - mwarcholinski
http://brainhub.eu/blog/2016/02/09/6-reasons-not-to-build-team-before-building-mvp/
======
throwaway2016a
This may be true for a very broad definition of MVP. Specifically the
"product" part.

Could be re-written as "6 Reasons to Validate Your Idea Before Building an
MVP"

